# Queensland and New South Wales,  OZ



## ajmace (Apr 28, 2013)

My wife and I are planning an 8-week trip of a lifetime to Queensland and New South Wales in January/ February 2014.
We have lots of RCI weeks to exchange but cannot seem to find anything suitable. They do, however, have loads of rentals starting at about £450 per week. 
Does anyone have experience of using these typles of places?   Your suggestions would be much appreciated.

We have also looked at DAE and they do seem to have a few interesting timeshare options  (eg Beach House Seaside resort at Coolangatta) but they do not appear to offer rentals in Australia.

Are we likely to get more availablity nearer our departure time?  We do of course know that January is the peak childrens' holiday period.


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 29, 2013)

We have been to OZ twice and both times we use DAE for exchange. Didn't have any problem finding something to suit pour needs.

RCI are worse that useless in that part of the world.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 29, 2013)

*Dae*

I second the above comment.  DAE is much stronger in Oz and NZ than any of the other exchange companies..  They also have reasonable exchange fees and membership is free.  They are what RCI should be.  The only thing RCI is good at is ripping off the TS owner.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 29, 2013)

I occassionally see some weeks in PI and SFX but DAE is much better than the others for that part of the world.  Might be worth depositing some weeks into DAE while their 2 for 1 is on.


----------

